# It's All About Presentation, Item No:310009500781



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Hippo, eat your heart out









eBay item 310009500781


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

lol! nice


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Wondered where my special "sofa from a porn shoot" background had gone


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

hippo said:


> Wondered where my special "sofa from a porn shoot" background had gone



















perhaps they have pets?


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Class! I bet there'd be a weeks worth of work for a CSI & those "biologicals"









Paul


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

That is just nasty


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Everything they are selling has been photographed on it


----------



## dai_bando (Jan 3, 2008)

eeeeeeeewwwwww









well used then! :*****:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I like 310012199221 tho'...


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

That's so hilarious, why would you take a picture on a couch you found in a skip!!!!!!!!!!







:lol:


----------

